# please help identify these boards



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

this is the third load of these ive got. they are off of old shipping crates for airplane parts. some are pine but these look pinkish colored. idk if its spruce or what. and when u cut alot of them u get a sammon colored sawdust out of them. any ideas on what this is? also when its cut the grain is very pink. its not heart pine tho lol


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

My guess douglas fir.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

mike1950 said:


> My guess douglas fir.


Ditto.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

I would guess Red Spruce.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

that's either doug fir or western hemlock. Go down to your local box store and you'll see a kabillion examples of it.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*Wrc*

Looks like western red cedar to me.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

looks like a doug fir 2x10 to me.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Douglas fir no doubt!


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.bearcreeklumber.com/image_gallery/index.html

Here's a link to a sight to help you ID it, but personally I think it's already there - doug fir, and a doug fir 2x10 at that.

The western construction lumber woods aren't very well represented - mostly because you rarely do fine woodworking with them and the east coast trees overshadow them.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well theyre free. and if i had a planer it would be even better.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Definitely a doug fir board. 2x10 or 2x12.


----------

